# One of my tips in Sport Fishing Mag. this month.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I illustratedhow I riga wire rigged assist hook.


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

Capt. Ken,

As much as I would like to find the magazine, I can't and I am a cheap skate. Any chance you can post it?

Thanks,


----------



## Horse in around (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice job Captin Ken:clap


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I'd better not post it since they paid me for it.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Like that Capt Ken...:usaflag:bowdown I like the toilet paper roll tube thing also.


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

Thats funny you just posted about it cause i am on page 26 as we speak!!!!!!!


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Check the Librabry


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats !!!!!!!! Hope this isn't just your15 minutes of fame.Hope you have a very good year. :clap

:clap:clapScott


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I've had at least 20 in SF.


----------

